# I am Beginning Th.M Studies at PRTS



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 14, 2009)

This both a praise and a prayer request. I am beginning and have enrolled at Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary. I am starting out with a distance learning class and hope to take a modular class at the end of September. While I had hoped to do F-T work at PRTS in Grand Rapids, as Sven can testify jobs are not easy to come by in West Michigan so I am doing it now by distance learning and modular. The people at PRTS have been exceedingly gracious and helpful and they are to be commended and praised.


----------



## JML (Jul 14, 2009)

*Congrats*

Congratulations. The workload will be tough but the rewards will be great. Will you be able to complete the whole program by distance learning or do you have to move to the campus eventually?


----------



## larryjf (Jul 15, 2009)

Praise God!
I will pray for your studies.
PRTS is an excellent choice!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 15, 2009)

This is great news,congratulations!!


----------



## Sven (Jul 15, 2009)

Ben, glad to hear you are a student from a distance. I'll be praying for you. Are you going to attend the Calvin for the 21st Cent. Conference? I'll be there.

John, half of the classes have to be taken on campus, but they're only week long modular classes.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 15, 2009)

Sven said:


> Ben, glad to hear you are a student from a distance. I'll be praying for you. Are you going to attend the Calvin for the 21st Cent. Conference? I'll be there.
> 
> John, half of the classes have to be taken on campus, but they're only week long modular classes.



I am going to attempt to but it all depends on if I can find work.


----------



## matt01 (Jul 15, 2009)

Congratulations...Additional schooling is great. Hopefully it doesn't impede your finding employment.


----------



## Curt (Jul 15, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> While I had hoped to do F-T work at PRTS in Grand Rapids, as Sven can testify jobs are not easy to come by in West Michigan so I am doing it now by distance learning and modular.



Learn Dutch. Jobs will come easier.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2009)

Ben, as you know I do not think that this is the best "career move" possible. However I do pray that you will grow & learn more about our faith.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jul 17, 2009)

What ThM track are you taking and what do you hope to do a thesis on?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 17, 2009)

dannyhyde said:


> What ThM track are you taking and what do you hope to do a thesis on?



Reformation and Post-Reformation History.

As far as a thesis goes my interest right now lies in Puritan New England, specifically John Cotton and Thomas Hooker. We'll see where that leads.

-----Added 7/17/2009 at 06:20:02 EST-----



Kevin said:


> Ben, as you know I do not think that this is the best "career move" possible. However I do pray that you will grow & learn more about our faith.



I understand Kevin. Blessings,


----------



## nicnap (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats! May the Lord bless your endeavors.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 17, 2009)

Praise God for His every provision!


----------



## shackleton (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Wayne (Jul 17, 2009)

I saw someone recently state that the Th.M. degree was a "higher" degree than the D.Min.

Anyone care to argue either side of that contention?

Anyone care to take this question to its own thread?


----------

